# When should I pick Collards



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

First time to grow collards. How big or when do I pick them.:clover:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

After the first frost or two. The frost is supposed to make them tender.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

I was going to say about 3 hours before supper but I bet Gator Gar is closer to right on this one. It might be awhile before any frost?

A.T.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

better if you wait until after frost, they will be sweeter. Do not pick the wholw plant, just crop off the lower leaves, they will continue to produce until they make a seed head, which you can cut and they will go until spring, good luck


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't let the leaves get very big. Usually the ones that are about a foot long are best. They remain tender. BIG leaves are tough..don't eat. I love'em. I miss growing them while in N.C. I grew mustard greens and turnip greens also. Yummy....cook together..those two. Some people grow kahle and mix w/ it too...


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I pickem when nobodys looking!


----------

